# directv early termination



## pbadss (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm a current HR10-250 Owner and want to swap out for the new HR20 simply to received FSNHD. I understand that I will hopefully be able to get the HR20 and 5LNB for free, but I'll have to re-up the 2 year commitment. Does anybody know what the early termination fee is? 

If I recall the ETF when I signed up for the HR10-250 was a nominal amount if I didn't return the HR10-250..


----------



## BillsIn05 (Aug 14, 2006)

Somewhere in range of 200-400 dollars. Dont know exact.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

depends on how many months you have left in your contract, the more months you have left, the more itll cost you.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

I am pretty sure though if you return your equipment prior to the commitment ending you will not be charged anything.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

I am pretty sure they send someone over to bust both of your kneecaps.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

pbadss said:


> I'm a current HR10-250 Owner and want to swap out for the new HR20 simply to received FSNHD. I understand that I will hopefully be able to get the HR20 and 5LNB for free, but I'll have to re-up the 2 year commitment. Does anybody know what the early termination fee is?
> 
> If I recall the ETF when I signed up for the HR10-250 was a nominal amount if I didn't return the HR10-250..


The termination fee on a 2-year commitment is $300 prorated over the 24 months, or $12.50 per month remaining of the commitment.

The termination fee on a 1-year commitment is $150 prorated over the 12 months, or $12.50 per month remaining of the commitment.


----------



## harley3k (Jul 19, 2006)

You can usually 'suspend' your account for an indefinite period.

Ever actually try cancelling your account with D*? They really hate to do it. Just tell them you got laid off or you're having financially tough times, and they'll set your equipment to inactive and your bill will be zero.

If they do want to charge you the termination fee, then weigh the charge against setting your package to the cheapest possible one they allow, cancel all premiums, and drop down to one receiver. 

-h


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

harley3k said:


> You can usually 'suspend' your account for an indefinite period.


For up to 9 months at a time; some have said that the commitment clock actually keeps running during the suspended period, too.


----------



## hsindogg (Oct 24, 2003)

I think the contract is with the service, not necessarily the equipment.


----------



## naijai (Dec 20, 2005)

dswallow said:


> The termination fee on a 2-year commitment is $300 prorated over the 24 months, or $12.50 per month remaining of the commitment.
> 
> The termination fee on a 1-year commitment is $150 prorated over the 12 months, or $12.50 per month remaining of the commitment.


Thats part of it and since you will be leasing the rcvr you will have to return your equipment so you will still be required to pay the remainder of your commitment


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I entered into a new 2-year commitment in August of 2005, and then in December I moved to a location where they couldn't install DTV. I cancelled my account and wasn't charged a thing.


----------

